# Bet you didn't know...



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

...when written, 'one thousand' is the lowest number that contains the letter 'A' :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

How do you write 0.001 with letters then?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

zero,point zero zero one....

If I'm not mistaken no letter A's ??? ;D

Jason


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ...when written, 'one thousand' is the lowest number that contains the letter 'A' :


You are such a clever boy!


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

One Hundred *A*nd One


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It obviously doesn't include 'And' does it.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Okay then:

Bet you don't know what word, of only seven letters in length, includes all five vowels.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

suoidea

;D ;D ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

There are 9 words with all the vowels in but only having seven letters - the best one is eutopia

Just had to answer


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

one thous*a*ndth ???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

4 looks like A ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

the longest word that can be written on the top line of a qwerty keyboard is 'typewriter'


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Kevin - my point exactly 

Perhaps it should have been stated that the lowest INTEGER is ... as opposed to number.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

eh ?

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes (I mean really)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

There is 'Off Topic' and there is 'Way Out There' guess which category this comes under 

Jason


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

"Really Really Way Out" board is where you discuss what happens when an immovable object meets an unstoppable force!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Bothered?


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

> "Really Really Way Out" board Â is where you discuss what happens when an immovable object meets an unstoppable force!


They sit down and have some jolly nice tea and crackers??????????


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Bothered?


If a little mental stimulation is too much hard work for you, you only have to say "Mark, a little mental stimulation is too much hard work for me" 

Sequoia is the answer. A huge Californian coniferous tree.

Now pas55, if you ever win a pub quiz tie-breaker with that little snippet, you'll have me to thank :-*


----------

